# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Đài Loan tự túc?

## Alyaj

Mình muốn đi Đài Loan. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Đài Loan tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## kimtrungcuong

Mình cũng đang cần thông tin gióng bạn

----------


## khampha123

Xin chào bạn - Fiditour, một trong mười công ty lữ hành hàng đầu Việt Nam xin gửi bạn một số thông tin tham khảo:

Việc đi du lịch túc ngày nay càng trở nên phổ biến đối với giới trẻ, tuy nhiên đối với các nước thủ tục làm visa khó như: Đài Loan, Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản thì việc đi tự túc nên lưu ý kỹ phần giấy tờ. 

Nếu trường hợp bạn có người thân bên Đài Loan thì yêu cầu họ viết giấy bảo lãnh mời bạn sang chơi hoặc có mục đích rõ ràng, trong khi đó bản thân người nhà bên Đài Loan cũng phải cần những giấy tờ mà lãnh sự quán yêu cầu bổ sung. Theo kinh nghiệm thì các trường hợp bảo lãnh cho cha, mẹ sang thì dễ hơn. 

Nếu bạn không có người thân ở Đài Loan, tốt nhất nên đi theo tour của công ty nha bạn. Một số thủ tục cần là: 

1. 2 tấm ảnh 4 x 6 nền trắng (hình mới chụp trong vòng 2 tháng)
2. Bản sao rõ ràng từng trang sổ hộ khẩu của gia đình (photo thị thực)
3. Bản sao CMND (photo thị thực)
4. Giấy chứng nhận kết hôn (nếu có)
5. Hộ chiếu hợp lệ còn hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng. Hộ chiếu cũ (nếu có).
6. Sổ tiết kiệm 100.000.000VNĐ (bản chính)
7. Đơn xin nghỉ phép, xác nhận chức vụ mức lương, hợp đồng lao động bảo hiểm y tế , bảo
hiểm xã hội (bản chính) - Nếu Quý khách là CBCNV .
8. Giấy phép thành lập công ty hoặc đăng ký kinh doanh (bản chính).Nếu là chủ doanh nghiệp
9. Biên lai đóng thuế 3 tháng gần nhất (bản chính).
10. Giấy khai sinh đối với khách dưới 18 tuổi.
11. Giấy chứng nhận sở hữu Bất động sản (Giấy nhà hoặc đất) (bản chính)
12. Thẻ hưu trí và giấy nhận lương hưu (bản chính) – đối với Quý khách đã hết tuổi lao động
13. Thẻ học sinh, sinh viên và giấy xác nhận học sinh, sinh viên – đối với Quý khách là học sinh,

Chúc bạn chuyến đi vui vẻ. 
Mọi chi tiết về vấn đề visa, bạn có thể liên hệ: 

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR
ĐỊA CHỈ: 127-129 NGUYỄN HUỆ, QUẬN 1, TPHCM
DT: 08-39141414
EMAIL: baophuong@fiditour.com

----------


## midu

Mình nghĩ du lịch nước ngoài thì nên đi theo tour chứ tự túc thì rất khó đi. Trừ khi bên đó có người quen, nếu không mình phải tìm hiểu kỹ các thủ tục, hoặc bạn dự định đi ô tô hay máy bay, rất nhiều vấn đề khó kiểm soát hết được

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Trong một khoảng thời gian dài, đảo quốc Đài Loan được gọi là “Formosa” tức “hòn đảo xinh đẹp”. Tương truyền đó là cách gọi của những người thủy thủ Bồ Đào Nha khi họ lần đầu tiên cập bến đến hòn đảo này. Đài Loan với vẻ đẹp tự nhiên, bờ biển trong xanh, thơ mộng cũng thật xứng đáng với tên gọi đó. Người ta thường nói du lịch Đài Loan gói gọn bằng 3 từ shopping, ăn uống, tắm suối.*

*Mua sắm*

Đến Đài Loan bạn sẽ thấy rất thú vị khi đi đến tỉnh nào cũng bắt gặp các khu chợ đêm. Các khu chợ đêm này thường rất náo nhiệt và mở cửa rất trễ, thường đến khoảng 1-2 giờ sáng, có nơi còn đến 3-4 giờ. Chợ đêm Đài Loan chủ yếu bán đồ thời trang đang thịnh hành nhất cho giới trẻ, từ khuyên tai, đồ lót, mỹ phẩm đến quần áo, băng đĩa…

Người bán hàng ở Đài Loan rất dễ chịu và hiếu khách. Du khách có thể vào một cửa hàng xem đồ hàng giờ, thử ra thử vào cả chục lần và ra về mà không mua một món gì thì người bán hàng vẫn vui vẻ vẫy tay chào một cách rất lịch sự.

Đến Đài Loan, bạn không thể bỏ qua chợ đêm Shilin, chợ đêm Raohe ở Taipei, chợ đêm FengChia, chợ đêm YzhongChia ở Taichung.

*Ăn Uống*

Ăn tối ở chợ đêm là một trong những nét văn hoá ở Đài Loan.

Đi Đài Loan nhớ đừng quên món Đậu phụ thối. Ở hầu hết các chợ đêm đều có bán món ăn này. Ngoài ra chợ đêm còn là nơi bán đủ các thứ ăn từ hoa quả ( như ổi, na- quả no to bằng ba bốn cái nắm tay của mình, chè sữa chân trâu, há cảo…

Ở Đài Loan có món bánh truyền thống là bánh dứa, bánh táo, có thể mua về làm quà được. Nhưng những loại bánh đó thì đều hơi ngọt với người Việt Nam. Bạn cũng đừng quên thưởng thức món trà Ô Long .
*
Tắm Suối Nước Nóng*: đến Đài Loan là phải đi tắm suối nước nóng.

Ngoài những điểm phải trả tiền (thường là do dễ tiếp cận), thì Đài Loan còn vô số những suối nước nóng hoang dã mà không mất xu nào. Tất nhiên đó là do việc đi đến những nơi này khá vất vả, khó khăn. Và một điều làm các suối nước nóng hoang dã này hấp dẫn hơn là vì nước của nó hoàn toàn tinh khiết, nhiều khoáng chất.

Chỉ mất 30 đi tàu điện ngầm từ trung tâm thành phố Đài Bắc, bạn sẽ đến Beitou, một vùng quê thanh bình, yên tĩnh. Hãy tận hưởng cảm giác khoan khoái khi được tắm trong dòng suối nước nóng và ngắm nhìn cảnh vật thiên nhiên xung quanh. Trung bình khoảng 200 – 300 Đài tệ/lần vô thời hạn. Các khu tắm nước nóng công cộng này thường mở cửa đến 22h đêm.

*Khi nào nên đi du lịch Đài Loan?*

Khí hậu Đài Loan có 4 mùa, mùa xuân từ tháng 3 đến tháng 4, mùa hè từ tháng 5 đến tháng 9 nóng và ẩm ướt, mùa thu từ tháng 10 đến tháng 11, mùa đông từ tháng 12 đến tháng 2. Đặc trưng cho khí hậu ở Đài Loan là vùng khí hậu cận nhiệt đới với nhiệt độ trung bình hàng năm khoảng 25 độ C đến 28 độ C.

*Phương tiện đi lại*

Di chuyển ở Đài Loan nếu không có xe hơi thì đi tầu điện ngầm MRT cũng tốt. Hệ thống không đến nỗi phức tạp như HongKong. Đi taxi cũng được, đi chung nhiều người thì tính ra cũng chẳng đắt hơn mua vé lẻ đi MRT.

*Các điểm tham quan hấp dẫn tại Đài Loan*

_1. Taipei 101_

Tòa nhà này được gọi là Taipei 101 bởi nó có 101 tầng. Để có thể lên được tầng thứ 101của tòa tháp bêtông và kiếng này, bạn có chọn lựa giữa 61 thang máy, trong đó có hai thang máy tốc độ cao vận hành ở tốc độ 1.010m/phút nên chỉ sau 39 giây đã “bắn vọt” du khách từ tầng trệt lên đến tầng 89, nơi có không gian quan sát toàn cảnh thành phố Đài Bắc và cách mặt đất 383,4m. Có thể nói rằng hai thang máy này là “kỳ công” sáng tạo của nhà sản xuất Toshiba Elevator and Building Systems.

Tòa nhà được vinh dự nhận Giải Emporis Tòa nhà chọc trời 2004, và được kênh truyền hình Discovery Channel liệt vào tốp bảy kỳ quan kiến tạo.

_2. Hồ Nhật Nguyệt_

Hồ Nhật Nguyệt là địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng ở Đài Loan và nằm ở Yuchin, Nantou của Đài Loan. Đây là một hồ nước lớn bao quanh hòn đảo nhỏ xíu gọi là Lalu, phía đông của hồ giống một mặt trời trong khí đó phía tây lại giống như một mặt trăng nên hồ mới có tên là Hồ Nhật Nguyệt, xung quanh hồ có nhiều đường mòn nhỏ giành cho khách du lịch đi tham quan. Đây là quê hương của bộ lạc Thảo, một thổ dân của Đài Loan.

_3. Viện Bảo tàng Cố Cung_

Bảo tàng Cố cung Bắc Kinh không phải là địa chỉ duy nhất lưu giữ những cổ vật có từ hàng nghìn năm của đất nước Trung Quốc. Một địa chỉ nữa phải nhắc đến đó là Bảo tàng Cố cung Đài Loan. Đây là một trong những viện bảo tàng lớn nhất thế giới, nằm ở trung tâm của hòn đảo Đài Loan xinh đẹp và là nơi cất giữ nhiều tuyệt tác nghệ thuật của 5000 năm lịch sử Trung Hoa.

_4. Công viên quốc gia Taroko Gorge_

Taroko có nghĩa là “đẹp” theo ngôn ngữ Atayal, các hẻm núi hùng vĩ uy nghi được tạo ra ở đây khiến cảnh quan nơi này trở nên tươi đẹp như một bức tranh sơn thủy hữu tình. Công viên có nhiều khu vực xinh đẹp như khu vực miếu thờ Eternal Spring, hang động Swallow, thung lũng Liwu, hầm có 9 vòng xoay tạo nên những ấn tượng thú vị cho mọi khách du lịch.

*5. Vườn thú Tân Trúc*

Vườn thú Tân Trúc nằm trên đường Kungyung, đây là vườn thú lâu đời nhất và nhỏ nhất ở Đài Loan, được xây dựng vào năm 1936 bởi người Nhật. Sở thú trong thời gian gần đây rất tự hào về sự phong phú của các loài động vật. Có hơn 250 động vật và 70 loài, bao gồm hổ, khỉ, cá sấu châu Phi, gấu và tất cả loài chim. Đây là một nơi tuyệt vời để cho trẻ em tham quan. Đến vườn thú Tân Trúc, du khách cũng có thể kết hợp đi bộ một đoạn xuống hồ Green Grass nằm trên đường Ming-hu. Có một công viên xung quanh hồ, là một nơi lý tưởng để thư giãn và xem những loài chim bay lướt trên mặt nước với những đám mây in bóng xuống mặt hồ.
Nếu có nhiều thời gian hơn thì bạn nên đi Jioufen ở Keelung. Đi lên núi cao, cảnh thì không có gì xuất sắc nhưng không khí trong lành. Ngoài ra ở đó có những con ngõ nhỏ rất đẹp, bán rất nhiều thứ ăn, bán rất nhiều thứ chơi và mua về làm quà tặng cho mọi người.

*Mua sắm*

Đến Đài Loan bạn sẽ thấy rất thú vị khi đi đến tỉnh nào cũng bắt gặp các khu chợ đêm. Các khu chợ đêm này thường rất náo nhiệt và mở cửa rất trễ, thường đến khoảng 1-2 giờ sáng, có nơi còn đến 3-4 giờ. Chợ đêm Đài Loan chủ yếu bán đồ thời trang đang thịnh hành nhất cho giới trẻ, từ khuyên tai, đồ lót, mỹ phẩm đến quần áo, băng đĩa…

Người bán hàng ở Đài Loan rất dễ chịu và hiếu khách. Du khách có thể vào một cửa hàng xem đồ hàng giờ, thử ra thử vào cả chục lần và ra về mà không mua một món gì thì người bán hàng vẫn vui vẻ vẫy tay chào một cách rất lịch sự.

Đến Đài Loan, bạn không thể bỏ qua chợ đêm Shilin, chợ đêm Raohe ở Taipei, chợ đêm FengChia, chợ đêm YzhongChia ở Taichung

*Ẩm thực*

Do có nhiều quan hệ gắn liền với Trung Quốc nên cũng như văn hóa, nền ẩm thực Đài Loan cũng có nhiều nét tương đồng với ẩm thực Trung Hoa: ưa thích các món ăn được chế biến cầu kì, tinh xảo, mỗi món ăn là sự pha trộn độc đáo của nhiều nguyên liệu, gia vị khác nhau.

Tuy nhiên, trong sự phát triển của mình, Đài Loan vẫn để lại dấu ấn riêng biệt trong nền ẩm thực và thật sự đã tạo được thương hiệu “món ăn Đài Loan” nổi tiếng trên khắp thế giới. Thực đơn của người Đài Loan được chia thành 2 loại, món ăn chính và món ăn kèm. Tất cả các món ăn kèm từ bánh các loại, đến các món phụ dùng kèm với món chính đều dùng đường khi chế biến. Trong khi đó, các món chính đều dùng muối là chủ yếu. Cũng như người Trung Quốc, người Đài Loan có thói quen dùng trà sau mỗi bữa ăn.

_Trầu cau_

“Quả cau nho nhỏ miếng trầu hôi” là món đặc biệt của một số nước Á Đông như Việt Nam, Trung Quốc, Đài Loan … Tuy nhiên, ở Đài Loan, Trầu cau không chỉ được ưa chuộng bởi người già mà ngay cả lớp thanh niên trẻ cũng “ghiền”. Có đến hàng triệu người Đài Loan kinh doanh Trầu cau từ trồng đến buôn bán, và cũng tương ứng số lượng người ấy dùng Trầu cau. Phong cách phục vụ trầu cau hiện đại cũng khác lạ, tại các quán hay ở các góc đường đều có các cô gái trẻ đẹp, ăn mặc hở hang đứng bán. Người Đài Loan cho rằng dùng trầu cau giúp tinh thần họ sảng khoái, thư giãn mà lại ít tốn tiền và ít gây hại hơn thuốc lá.

_Trà_

Giống như đa số các dân tộc Á Đông, người Đài Loan cũng thường uống trà sau mỗi bữa ăn. Một ấm trà ngon, theo tục lệ phải được pha từ một loại trà đặc biệt, hội tụ đủ ba yếu tố: hương, vị, sắc. Rót chén nước chè ra, người ngồi cách một mét đã ngửi thấy mùi thơm hấp dẫn. Nhấp một ngụm vào miệng, tỉ lệ giữa chát, đắng, ngọt tạo cho người thưởng thức cảm giác rất hài hòa và hưng phấn. Về màu sắc, chén trà phải có màu hơi hồng vàng chứ không được đỏ sẫm (bởi như thế là loại trà đã được sao qua lửa).

_Trà trân châu_

Trong những năm gần đây, trà trân châu đã trở thành thức uống quen thuộc với người Việt Nam, đặc biệt là đối với các bạn trẻ.  trà trân châu xuất hiện ở Đài Loan vào khoảng những năm 1980 với tên tiếng Anh là “bubble tea”. Một chủ quán trà người Đài Loan đã thêm hương trái cây, các loại sirô, khoai lang tẩm đường, hạt trân châu vào trà sữa, tạo nên một món thức uống mới đầy hấp dẫn.  Trà trân châuu gồm trà, bột sữa, hạt trân châu được làm từ bột sắn và các loại hương trái cây tùy theo ý thích của người uống. Điểm thú vị trong pha chế trà sữa trân châu là nó phải được lắc đều, tạo thành một lớp bọt mỏng nổi trên bề mặt. Nếu ai đã có sẵn “niềm đam mê” với trà sữa thì khi đến Đài Loan, không thể không thưởng thức món thức uống đặc biệt này ngay trên quê hương của nó.

Ẩm thực Đài Loan là cả một nghệ thuật, và còn thú vị nào hơn nữa khi được thưởng thức nghệ thuật đó ngay trên đất nước sản sinh ra nó. Các nhà hàng Đài Loan không chỉ phục vụ các món ăn truyền thống địa phương mà còn có cả các món ăn độc đáo từ khắp các nước khác.




Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Đài Loan - du lich Dai Loan*

----------


## hangnt

Đài Loan một điểm đến còn nhiều lạ lẫm với đa số khách du lịch Việt Nam. Do đó thông tin về Du lịch Đài Loan cũng không có nhiều. Bài viết dưới đây Tôi Đi tổng hợp lại từ nhiều nguồn, nhằm giúp các bạn có được một Cẩm nang cho du lịch Đài Loan.

Đi Đài Loan các bạn cần khoảng 5 – 7 ngày tùy vào điều kiện kinh tế và thời gian. Nếu đi dài ngày các bạn có thể làm 1 vòng quanh đất nước Đài, cứ men theo biển từ đông sang tây. Hai thành phố chính của Đài Loan là: thành phố Taipei (Đài Bắc), Kaohshiung (Cao Hùng), từ 2 thành phố lớn này bạn có thể đi tới các điểm khác. Các điểm du lịch nổi tiếng ngoài 2 thành phố trên bạn cũng nên thăm quan: Hualien (Hoa Liên – nơi có những khu du lịch sinh thái và bãi biển đẹp với những vách đá cao ngay sát biển), Sun Moon Lake (một hồ lớn nằm ở giữa trung tâm Đài Loan, ngoài thăm quan lòng hồ bạn còn được khám phá những ngôi chùa độc đáo), Vườn quốc gia Taroko, v.v.v

*Hướng dẫn xin Visa Đài Loan*

Thủ tục xin visa đi Đài Loan như sau

1. Tờ khai xin cấp visa (Tờ khai theo mẫu)

2. Hộ chiếu (Hộ chiếu còn hạn ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày khởi hành)

3. Giấy tờ chứng minh nghề nghiệp như: Giấy chứng nhận chức nghiệp hoặc bản sao giấy phép kinh doanh.

4. Ngoài những loại giấy tờ nêu trên, cũng có trường hợp yêu cầu nộp thêm các giấy tờ khác tùy theo từng loại Visa như kiểu thư mời nếu đi công tác, thư bảo lãnh ńêu đi du lịch hoặc thăm thân nhân,…. Với các bạn đi du lịch tự túc thì hơi khó, phải dựa vào các mục đích khác để xin Visa (cái này khó như với Visa Nhật vậy).

Lưu ý: sứ quán chỉ nhận lệ phí bằng USD

*Trường hợp đã có Visa USA, EU, Japan, Úc, Newzeland*

Các bác có visa USA, EU, Japan, Australia, đã hết hạn thì các bạn chỉ cần điền form, nộp form + hộ chiếu, không cần thêm giấy tờ gì đem lên nộp ở Văn Phòng đại diện Đài Bắc, phí Visa là 50usd.Các bạn có visa USA, EU, Japan, Aus còn hạn thì đăng ký visa exemption ở đây https://oa1.immigration.gov.tw/nia_southeast/ nhận forrm, điền thông tin, xong, in ra, mang theo tới sân bay Đài Loan thì làm thủ tục bình thường, không mất phí Visa. Các bác lưu ý: visa USA, EU, Jap, Aus PHẢI CÒN HẠN TỨC LÀ PHẢI SỬ DỤNG ĐƯỢC ĐỂ ĐẾN CÁC NƯỚC ĐÓ (thường là Multiple Entries, hoặc có thẻ Xanh thẻ Vàng định cư gì đó ở 1 số nước). Khi nhập cảnh ĐL, show cái Authorization Certificate + passport có visa US, EU, Jap, Aus, là xong.

Cụ thể thông tin trên bạn xem tại nguồn website của Văn phòng Kinh Tế Văn Hóa Đài Bắc tại Hà Nội

http://www.taiwanembassy.org/VN/ct.a...e=11155&mp=228

Ngoài ra bạn có thể liên hệ các công ty Du lịch xem họ có dịch vụ làm Visa đi Đài Loan không nhé.

*Đi đến Đài Loan như thế nào*

Tất nhiên là 100% là bay rồi. Một số hãng có chuyến bay tới xứ Đài là : Vietnam Airlines, China Airlines (37 Tôn Đức Thắng, Phường Bến Nghé, Quận 1, TP.HCM, Tel: 84-8-39111584 Fax: 84-8-39111596). Hãng này đôi khi có khuyến mãi cho đường bay đến Taipei với giá rẻ hơn bình thường.

Ngoài ra bạn có thể tham khảo của hãng Eva air: 2A-4A Tôn Đức Thắng (Saigon Riverside Office Center), P.Bến Nghé, Q.1, TP.Hồ Chí Minh, ĐT: 38224488, Fax: 38217150.

*Từ sân bay Taoyuan về trung tâm Taipei*

Có nhiều lựa chọn, rẻ nhất là bus. Ra khỏi chỗ quầy nhập cảnh, đi bộ và hỏi mấy police, nhân viên nhà ga là đến chỗ bán vé. Nhưng chỉ cần chú ý sẽ thấy người Việt rất nhiều ở phòng chờ, bạn cũng có thể hỏi họ nhờ hướng dẫn đi mua vé. Giá vé về tới ga trung tâm-Taipei Main Station khoảng 120 Đài tệ. Khoảng cách sân bay về trung tâm khoảng 30 km, đi mất khoảng 45 phút, phần lớn là đường cao tốc, nếu đi taxi khoảng >1000 tệ và không nên đi làm gì. Khi đi về thì phải nhớ Terminal mấy để bảo lái xe báo lại cho mình, khoảng cách cũng không phải quá xa nếu nhầm.

Lưu ý: tại các nhà ga và trạm tầu điện ngầm luôn có bày các bản đồ về Đài Loan, có cả tiếng Anh và tiếng Đài, bạn nên tranh thủ lấy các loại bản đồ này để điều hướng đi lại.

*Đi lại ở Taipei*

Ở Đài có 3 phương tiên công cộng chính với chi phí vừa phải, đó là MRT (mass rapid transit) , THSR (Taiwan High Speed Rail) hay tàu, bus thông thường. Như các nước phát triển khác, đi lại bằng MRT là tiện lợi và an toàn, cho dù bạn có biết hay không biết tiếng Mandarin.

Về thanh toán mua vé cho xe bus hoặc MRT thì bạn có thể vào siêu thì mua thẻ easy card card, đặt cọc 100 ĐT và nạp tiền vào thẻ, có thể nạp khoảng 600 ĐT (tùy thuộc vào mức sử dụng của bạn). Dùng thẻ này lên xe bus hoặc tàu điện cứ quẹt vào cái hộp tính tiền của nó là xong, tự động hết rất đơn giản. Nếu bạn mua vé từng lần thì giá vé khoảng 20 đài tệ cho một lần đi, không giới hạn thời gian miễn là bạn vào 1 lần và ra 1 lần. Nếu bạn tự tin với khả năng nắm đường xá thì bạn có thể đi bus sẽ rẻ hơn, giá là 7 hay 10 đài tệ.

Ngoài ra thẻ Easycard còn thanh toán được khi đi THSR (tàu cao tốc, ở 1 số chặng thôi nhé), và thanh toán ở 1 số siêu thị (tạp hóa 7eleven khắp mọi nơi, Pizza Hut v.v.v). Cụ thể ra sao bạn xem tại đây: http://www.easycard.com.tw/english/use/index.asp

*Du lịch Đài Loan Taiwan*

Điểm đến đầu tiên không thể bỏ qua khi đi Đài Loan là thành phố Đài bắc (Taipei) với nhiều điểm đến hấp dẫn biểu tượng cho xứ Đài

*Taipei*

Như đã nói ở trên, nếu bạn tự đi thì bạn nên có bản đồ tourist map, được phát miễn phí tại ga tàu điện ngầm. Bản đồ này in bằng nhiều thứ tiếng, trên bản đồ có các chỉ dẫn về các điểm du lịch nổi tiếng ở Taipei & các điểm ăn uống món đặc sản. Các bạn cứ theo chỉ dẫn trên bản đồ rồi mua vé tàu điện ngầm mà đi, vừa an toàn vừa tiết kiệm.

Tòa nhà Taipei 101: tòa nhà cao thứ nhì thế giới với 101 tầng (đây từng là toà nhà cao nhất thế giới từ năm 2004 -2010). Từ trên tầng 89 -91 bạn có thê ̉ ngắm nhìn toàn thành phố Đài Bắc và một phần núi Yangmingshan nếu thời tiết đẹp. Xung quanh khu vực này là các khu phố mua sắm và khu triển lãm nổi tiếng của Đài Loan). Bên trong tòa nhà cũng có nhiều triễn lãm hình ảnh về lịch sử quá trình hình thành và phát triển của Đài Loan. Nếu bạn chịu khó xem và đọc tất cả tranh ảnh trong tòa nhà này bạn sẽ hiểu những nét cơ bản lịch sử Đài Loan

Hướng dẫn đi bằng MRT: Tòa nhà này nằm ở quận Xinyi. Để đi MRT đến đó bạn chọn line xanh dương, rồi dừng ở trạm Taipei City Hall station, ra exit 2 có xe bus đưa đến đó luôn nhưng đi bộ cũng được, thì bạn ra exit 3, rồi đi theo cái đường đi bộ ngang ra công viên, cứ đi theo đường đi bộ rồi qua đường Songgao, đi tiếp 1 chút thì rẽ vô đường Songshou, đi tiếp sẽ thấy bên đường có 1 cái khu cineplex gọi là Warner Village, qua đường quẹo phải, đi tiếp sẽ thấy taipei 101. Tòa nhà cao lắm nên bạn sẽ thấy nó để thấy được hướng đi.

*Quảng trường Trung Chính*

Là một quảng trường rộng, nơi có 1 tòa nhà lớn được xây như cung điện trung hoa ngày xưa để tưởng niệm Tưởng Giới Thạch. Bên trong có tượng của Tưởng Giới Thạch. Học sinh hay ra quảng trường này tập văn nghệ. Có 1 phòng hòa nhạc lớn, phòng triển lãm. Một điểm thăm quan biểu tượng khi tới Đài Loan, nên ghé qua để tìm hiểu về Tưởng Giới Thạch và làm vài kiểu ảnh với những chú tiêu binh kỳ lạ.

*Bảo Tàng Quốc Gia Đài Bắc*

Thường gọi là Bảo tàng Cố Cung Đài Loan, rất nhiều cổ vật trưng bày trong bảo tàng là các cổ vật của các Vua Chuá dùng trong Hoàng Cung tại Trung Quốc được Tưởng Giới Thạch mang theo khi tháo chạy từ Đại lục.

Các cổ vật trưng bày trong bảo tàng được thay đổi ba tháng một lần, vì vậy khách tham quan đến nhiều lần vẫn không xem hết các đồ vật được trưng bày. Theo những ngươì dân ở đây cho biết, toàn bộ dãy núi phía sau bảo tàng được khoét rỗng để cất và bảo quản đồ cổ vật.

Cổ ṿât thu hút đông khách tham quan nhất là cải bắp bằng ngọc, được khắc rất tinh xảo, nhìn y như thật và bức tranh ‘Lễ hội ṭ̣ết Thanh Minh”, bức tranh cực kỳ sống động và cuốn hút.

Hướng dẫn đi: Từ ga trung tâm bạn bắt tuyến MRT Danshui đến ga Shilin và bắt xe buýt tuyến R30 (mau đỏ Red 30 – Low-floor bus) tới bảo tàng Cố Cung Quốc Gia – National Palace Museum. Bạn cũng có thể bắt các tuyến khác gần quảng trường bảo tàng như xe buýt số 255, 304, 815 (Sanchung – NPM Line), Minibus 18 and Minibus 19.

Hoặc bắt tuyến MRT Wenhu tới Dazhi Station , sau đó bắt xe buýt tuyến B13 (Brown 13), đèn tín hiệu sẽ bật sáng khi gần đến quảng trường trước bảo tàng. Phí cho hai chặng MRT và bus hết khoảng 30 tệ.

*Chợ đêm Shilin*

Đa số khách du lịch đến Đài bắc -Taiwan đều đến tham quan và mua sắm ở chợ đêm này. Các quầy hàng san sát, ngang dọc trong những con phố nhỏ đủ các sản phẩm để bạn có thể mua sắm và làm quà. Các quầy bán thức ăn ở đây cũng rất ngon và rẻ. Các xe bán trái cây trang trí hấp dẫn và mùi thơm tỏa ra từ các quầy thức ăn trong chợ luôn làm cho dạ dày của bạn nhấp nhỏm không yên. Chợ họp đông bắt đầu từ 5 giờ chiều đến tận 2-3 sáng hôm sau. Ban ngày có nhiều shop mở cửa nhưng không náo nhiệt bằng buổi đêm hoặc chiều tối, rất nhiều bạn trẻ đến đây chơi và mua sắm. Hiện nay mới mở thêm một khu chợ đêm Shilin cách khu cũ và sẽ thay thế khu chợ cũ đang hoạt động không xa nhưng sạch sẽ và trật tự hơn. Hướng dẫn thêm: Bạn nên tham quan Quãng trường tự do, Nhà tưởng niệ́m Tôn Dật Tiên, Toà nhà Taipei 101 (11:00 sáng mới mở cửa) bằng MRT trong buổi sáng, ăn trưa tại tầng hầm B2 toà nhà Taipei 101 hoặc tại tầng hầm B2 của các toà nhà shopping Shinquang ở ngay bên cạnh, giá rẻ và ăn cũng ngon. Buổi chiều đi thăm Bảo tàng Cố Cung ̣bằng MRT từ bến Cityhall đến Shilin station – cũng chính là bến của chợ đêm Shilin và đi xe buýt theo chỉ dẫn ở trên, buổi tối ăn tối, thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản địa phương và lang thang tại chợ đêm Shilin sau đó đi MRT hoặc buýt về khách sạn. MRT chạy chuyến cuối cùng lúc 12:00 đêm và phục vụ 24/24 vào đêm giao thừa tết dương lịch.

Khu suối nước nóng Beitou (nằm ở ga Xin Beitou, tận cùng phía bắc MRT màu hồng): Bạn có thể tắm suối nước nóng, và tham quan những khu vực nước nóng tự nhiên. Tắm tại các khu vực công cộng thì giá rất rẻ. Còn nếu bạn muốn tắm phòng riêng thì có thể vào những khách sạn trong khu vực, họ đều xây các khu vực tắm riêng.

Các khu vực chợ đêm và khu mua sắm: Chợ Shilin, khu shopping Ximending, Taipei 101 mall, Zongshan Road

*Đài Loan qua video*




*Hoa Liên Hualian*

Nếu bạn là người thích khám phá, yêu thiên nhiên thì Hoa Liên là điểm đến thích hợp với bạn. Hoa Liên (Hualian) là thành phố nằm ở bờ đông, từ Đài Bắc tới đây đi tàu hỏa khoảng 2h30 phút, với giá vé khoảng 650 Đài tệ cho 2 chiều. Nếu đi vào mùa xuân hoặc hè bạn cũng có thể đi ô tô hoặc xe máy tới đây với khoảng cách 175km với 3h30 phút lái xe. Chính phủ Đài Loan và hiệp hội môi trường đã có quyết đị́nh rất rõ ràng là chỉ phát triển Hoa Liên thành các điểm du lịch sinh thái, Không cho xây dựng thêm các nhà máy khai thác đá xây dựng và không có khu công nghiệp ở đây.

Bên biển, bên núi phong cảnh hữu tình. Các dãy núi đá cao vút và biển xanh ngút tầm mắt thu hút hầu hết khách du lịch đến tham quan và nghỉ dưỡng. Dịch vụ du lịch hoàn chỉnh với các lễ hội tổ chức theo mùa hoặc chủ đề diễn ra liên tục.

Từ Hualian bạn có thể đi Công viên quốc gia Taroko Gorge, một điểm đến sinh thái tự nhiên hấp dẫn ở Đài Loan. Nếu ai đó thích núi non, suối, những con đường zig-zag và những nơi tự nhiên để trekking và Photos thì chắc chắn bạn phải tới Taroko.

----------


## hangnt

*Du lịch Cao hùng Đài Loan (Kaohsiung)*

*Từ sân bay Cào Hùng vào thành phố*

Taxi( khoảng 15-20 phút), giá 300-350 NTTàu điện ngầm (MRT): Trạm tàu điện ngầm có ngay tại sân bay, ra khỏi cửa sân bay rẽ tay trái chừng 100m là đến được ga tàu điện ngầm, Tại quầy ở trạm tàu điện ngầm, các bạn mua 1 cái thẻ (KMRT card) 100NT, rồi bảo người bán nạp thêm khoảng 300NT, sau đó dùng thẻ để quẹt vào 2 cửa ra vào ga tàu điện.Lưu ý là thẻ này không dùng được ở Taipei, cũng như thẻ Easycard không dùng được ở Cao Hùng, 2 hệ thống khác nhau.

Tàu cao tốc đi từ Taipei đến Cao Hùng, bạn có thể tra thông tin và giờ tàu chạy tại đây http://twtraffic.tra.gov.tw/twrail/English/e_index.aspx

*Các điểm thăm quan tại Cao Hùng*

Các bạn có thể đi lại bằng tàu điện ngầm cho rẻ, sau đó đi bộ tới các điểm thăm quan, vừa rẻ lại thuận tiện.

*Chợ đêm Xin Jue Jiang*

Ở Đài Loan nổi tiếng với các loại chợ đêm. Xin Jue Jiang là 1 chợ đêm sầm uất ở Cao Hùng,nằm ở trạm tàu điện R9 (Central Park).Trạm Central Park cũng là 1 trạm điện ngầm đẹp của Cao Hùng. Từ trạm xe MRT R9, bạn đi ra cổng số 2, qua đường là đến.

chợ đêm Xin Jue Jiang bán đủ các lại quần áo giày dép mỹ phẩm made in Taiwan và Korea là chủ yếu. Đa số người Đài Loan không nói thách và cũng rất khó trả giá, nếu trả được cũng chỉ cỡ 50NT.

*Tòa nhà 85 tầng*

Từ R9, các mẹ có thể đi taxi đến toàn nhà 85 tầng cũng gần. Đây là biểu tượng kinh tế của Cao Hùng. Bạn có thể mua vé lên tầng 85 để xem toàn cảnh Cao Hùng rất đẹp. Vé là 150NT, mua trong toàn nhà như kiểu mua vé lên xem Bitexco ở SG.

*Trạm xe điên ngầm Fomosa Boulevard*

Đây là trạm ga điện đẹp nhất Cao Hùng (R10, Fomosa Boulevard), cũng là trung tâm của thành phố. Từ đây bạn có thể đổi tàu đi ra đảo Cijing, hòn đảo rất nhiều du khách ghé thăm khi đến Cao Hùng.

Từ trạm R10 này, bạn đổi tàu (có mũi tên ở nhà ga đi về hướng Sizihwan) để đón tàu đến Sizihwan. Tại Sizihwan mọi người có thể thuê xe đạp để chạy dạo, sau đó ra bến phà để đón phà sang đảo Cijin.

Đến Sizihwan nên ăn món Bing (Đá bào với các loại trái cây hoặc đâu). Tiệm đá bào nằm dọc 2 bên đường ra bến phà. Ngon và cũng không đắt.(40-50-60NT).

*Đảo Cijin*

Biển ở đảo Cijin không lý tưởng để tắm. Đường phố cũng tương đối cũ và không sạch như ở thành phố. Đến Cijin chỉ để ngắm cảnh biển và đi chợ đồ ăn đêm, bán hải sản tươi sống rất nhiều, giá cũng vừa phải và có ghi trên menu hoặc trên bảng hiệu. Ở đây có 1 quầy kem của một ông Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, cách múc kem của ông này rất độc đáo đúng kiểu Thổ nên mọi người đến đấy thường hiếu kì đứng xem.

*Chợ đêm RuiFeng*

Nằm ở ngay trạm MRT R14 (Kaohsiung Arena), ra cửa số 1 rồi đi thẳng chừng 5 phút là tới. Tại đây chủ yếu là chợ ăn vặt tập trung tương đối đầy đủ các món ăn chơi ở Đài Loan. Và nói về món ăn khi đến Đài Loan thì không thể không ăn Đậu hũ thúi, Lẩu 1 người, Shui Jiao (Sủi cảo) và uống trà sữa (Đặc biệt là Lu Gai, 1 loại trà kem ngon không thể tả).

Ngoài ra, ở Cao Hùng có 1 khu quần thể khép kín bao gồm khu vui chơi, giải trí, trường học, bệnh viện, trung tâm thương mại, sân golf gọi là IDA World.Khu khép kín này thuộc dạng đẹp nhân tạo bậc nhất Cao Hùng. Muốn đến đó bạn đón xe bus màu tím có hình các các con vật ngộ nghĩnh in trên xe (có thể đón loại xe bus ở ga xe lửa Kaohsiung). Tham quan miễn phí nhưng để vô các khu trò chơi thỉ phải tốn tiền.

Muốn mua sắm hàng hiệu thì có thể đến TTTM Hanshin ( Ga tàu điện ngầm R14, Kaohsiung Arena) hoặc Đến Sandou shopping district ( Ga tàu điện ngầm R8) Ngoài ra còn có thể ghé thăm Love River. từ 4 giờ chiều đến 11 chiều sông sẽ được thắp sáng bằng đèn. Có thể thuê du thuyền đi từ bờ đông sang bờ tây đẹp,mát và lãng mạn hoặc có thể ngồi trên bờ sông uống caffee cũng thích lắm. Nhấn mạng là sông rất sạch. Bạn xuống Trạm MRT Yanchengpu rồi nhìn hướng dẫn ở trạm là có thể đi đến đó dễ dàng.

*Khách sạn ở Đài Loan*

Vì là nước phát triển, nên khách sạn ở Đài Loan khá là cao, cũng gần bằng giá khách sạn ở Nhật.

*Khách sạn ở Taipei Đài Bắc*

Các bạn nên tìm khách sạn gần khu chợ Shilin (tức là thuộc Shilin District), hoặc gần Taipei 101, ở đấy gần MRT dễ đi lại nhiều nơi trong thành phố, Ở Taipei thì bạn kiếm hotel nào ở gần chợ Shilin.

Royal Seasons Hotel Taipei là một khách sạn 4.5 sao sang trọng nằm ở vị trí đắc địa tại trung tâm thành phố Đài Bắc. Chỉ cần bước ra bên ngoài du khách có thể tiếp cận các điểm tham quan hấp dẫn và tuyệt đẹp như Shin Kong Life Tower Đài Bắc Cầu, thị trường Guanghua và Bảo tàng thu nhỏ của Đài Loan. Nếu tìm khách sạn ở Đài Loan bạn có thể tham khảo địa điểm này. Thông tin khách sạn và giá phòng Royal Seasons bạn xem ở đây.

Khách sạn San Want Hotel (5 sao) ở phố Chung Hsiao – Đài Bắc, khá thuận lợi cho việc di chuyển đi lại tới các điểm du lịch trong thành phố. Với những điểm du lịch chính của thành phố như Ga MRT Zhongxiao Dunhua, Thương xá Mingyao, Trung tâm mua sắm Breeze Center Zhong Xiao khá gần, khách tham quan khi đến khách sạn đều rất hài lòng với vị trí này của khách sạn. Bạn có thể xem giá phòng khách sạn tại đây.

Tham khảo thêm các khách sạn 3 sao khác ở Đài Bắc tại đây

*Ở Taichung Đài Loan*

Bạn nên chọn ở trong 2 khu vực sau

Hoặc gần Taichung train stationHoặc gần Fengjia Night Market

*Khách sạn ở Cao Hùng*

Có nhiều lựa chọn nhưng bạn nên ở các khu vực R14( Kaohsiung Arena), R12 (Hongyi), R10(Fomosa Boulevard). Đây là các khu trung tâm, rất tiện mua sắm. Đặt phòng bạn có thể xem trước ở http://www.agoda.com/city/kaohsiung-tw.html. Giá phòng cũng tùy sang hay bình thường- từ 700K- 2tr7 Vnd ( Khoảng 1000NT- 4000NT)

----------

